# Looking for a tractor



## Voodoodog (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello Tractorguys,

New to the forum and new to tractors. I figured if there was anywhere to find good advice on what tractor to buy, it would be found here.

Is that enough buttering up?  

Here's my situation. Just purchased a nice little place of 7 acres and couldn't be happier with it, but realized that there's a lot of land here that needs mowing and my little snapper riding mower ain't up to this task.

So, I'm in the market for a good compact tractor.

I live in south Louisiana so the acreage is flat pasture, with maybe one acre having been kept more like lawn than pasture. 

I have work to do that would make a FEL useful on any choice of machines 
(removing cut up trees, moving earth piles, etc.). 

Most of the open land is overgrown with weeds and brush and will need to be bush hogged, so that's another accessory I'm looking for. 

So I'm looking for advice on what models of compact tractor is approriate to the size of the property and whose use will be mainly mowing and moving stuff with the loader.

New is not in the budget, so it will have to be used. How old is "too old" for a tractor?

I've been eyeballing mainly Kubota, John Deere and New Holland but any suggestions are welcome.

Thanks in advance.

Vdog


----------



## fonman_4859 (Oct 18, 2007)

*needs a tractor*

You might want to look at the Yanmar tractors they are who made the john deere under 35 hp tractor for many years. Ask Mark777 about their reliability. They are not new, mine is about 30 years old but works great. Check with Hoye tractors for support. there should be someone not to far from you that sells them.


----------



## Redneck (Jun 26, 2007)

:cheers: 
Welcome! There's some good info here, better than I can give, & I'm sure they will check in soon. Personally, I have a new Kubota, & have never heard anything but good about them. John Deere is a ledgend, but new ones, I think most of the $ you pay is for the name. I've not heard much about New Holland. 
Good luck, & let us know what you decide!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

If you are comfortable doing some basic maintenance yourself you could also look at a new Chinese built tractor. I have seen prices on Farm pro tractors with loader that are around $10k. Easy to get parts and pretty basic to work on. 

I would agree with the other guys who have already posted about the Yanmars. They are quite durable and easy to work on. They are also easy to get parts for. Mark777 is our resident Yanmar expert. He has posted various dealers from different areas of the country that are reputable dealers in Yanmars and some other grey market tractors. i don't know if he still does it but he used to sell tractors he has fixed up and repainted and I would personally buy one from him before anyone else.

You will need to be comfortable working on any used tractor you would buy since one of the things you lose buying used is a dealer warranty. If you are not mechanically inclined you many be better off buying new.

Let us know what you end up with. And of course we want to see pictures.

Andy


----------



## mongoose_1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF Voodoodog. 

New not being in the budget, what price range are you looking at. I recently purchased a new Kubota L3400 4wd w/FEL. Cost was $17K, not including any implements (Already had those). I also shopped around a bunch before spending the money. 

I will say that Action Equipment in Satsuma can give you a fairly good deal on a new Farm Pro. Here is their website www.action-equip.com. These are Chinese Tractors. I know someone who purchased a 25hp with implements, no FEL, about a year ago and has been very happy. You will have to do some basic maintenance or pay Action Equip to do it.

When I was shopping around, the words Good and Used never seemed to come together on the tractors I looked at. 

I would also recommend going to Star Power in Hammond and speak with them. They will likely put you on a deal whether new or used.

Either way Good Luck and post your decisions and/ or other questions.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow, thanks for the kind words guy’s.

Voodoodog,

I can’t offer much more than what has been already stated. Used tractors with popular brand names are very difficult to find (in good condition and low hours). And if your budget constraints are nonnegotiable, Yanmar is most certainly one option. A model like a YM2210D, 4WD, 25 engine horse power - is very well supported and suited for 5-10 acres. Good, honest dealers offer this model with 1000 or less original hours, FEL and box blade for $8K…sometimes less. But they were first produced in 1977 and 30 years old.

Good luck with your tractor search.

Mark


----------



## Voodoodog (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mongoose_1 _
> *Welcome to TF Voodoodog.
> 
> When I was shopping around, the words Good and Used never seemed to come together on the tractors I looked at. *


I'll try and keep that in mind  

Anyone have any idea on what kind of mower is appropriate?

The (appox 5 ac) pasture is in desperate need of bush hogging now, but what's good for maintaining it? A course cut bush hog or a finishing mower? Some of the land has been maintained like lawn and I'd probably like to keep it that way at least for now.

Imediately around the house will be doen with a lawn mower.

Thanks,
Vdog


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

If i were you, I would be looking for a used John Deere 790 or 990 which are made by Yanmar, and happen to be quite a basic, but tough tractor. We looked at a 2000 model 790 a while back with trailer, box blade, FEL and heavy duty bucket and the guy wanted 12000 for the lot. Granted, you are unable to get powershuttle or ehydro transmissions. But those are fairly new options and are probably not in your price range anyway. 

For that size tractor and the brush hogging you say you want to do, I think you will be ok finding a light duty cutter, a JD 516 or 506 would probably do you just fine, as long as you don't have any trees that you want to brush hog.

If some of the land is like a lawn, I would get a machine with some good turf tires or industrial tires. Ag tires are not good on grass at all.


----------



## Voodoodog (Nov 24, 2007)

Right! Turf tires were definitely on the list of wants! With our wet summers the ground wouldn't look too good after those ag tires had at it.

Vdog


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

Used can cost more than new with 0 financing.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Voodoodog _
> *Hello Tractorguys,
> 
> 
> ...


Been there done a ton of that with My Kubota BX23


----------



## Redneck (Jun 26, 2007)

One more thing, don't forget that with a FEL, you will want 4 wheel drive. Yes it'll cost more to start with, but you won't be sorry! The more load on the FEL, the less weight on the rear wheels.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Lookie here, this is an outstanding deal for only $2900, think it's fraud?

http://www.tractorforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10585


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The price does seem to be just a little too good doesn't it:question: :truth: Perhaps the poster made typo on the price. If he is going through a divorce, I can understand his mind might be a bit distracted.


----------



## Redneck (Jun 26, 2007)

Just curious, why do I get "You do not have permission to access this page. "?
The page says I am logged in,??


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ******* _
> *Just curious, why do I get "You do not have permission to access this page. "?
> The page says I am logged in,??   *


Looks like you are accessing it to me. At least enough to post a reply. What kind of problems are you having?


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Sorry, That night my computer was acting up. (At least thats my excuse !) Here is what I couldn't access. I still can't...
Thanks.





> _Originally posted by Simpleprestige _
> *Lookie here, this is an outstanding deal for only $2900, think it's fraud?
> 
> http://www.tractorforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10585 *


:question:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by urednecku _
> *Sorry, That night my computer was acting up. (At least thats my excuse !) Here is what I couldn't access. I still can't...
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Nothing is wrong with your computer. The link you are trying to access was a spammer who posted a John Deere 990 for $2900. Obviously it was not legit however I gave the posting some time for the poster to respond to my reply but they have not so far. I removed the post to an archeive are which only admin can access. That is why you got that message.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

:argh: Should have known! :argh: Thanks.


----------

